# I am so angry



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Boy thats a tough one. You sure dont want someone to lose their job in these times...but now you are back to square one. Im not sure what I would do or what you should do....sorry.
I hope Copper gets to feeling better again..I would be mad though, that there was not even an apology. Dont know what to say....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coppers Mom*

Coppers Mom

I think that is just awful!
Weren't the vet and the vet tech both responsible to keep him from falling off the table?
I would talk to the vet and tell him how you feel aand that you don't want anyone to get in trouble but in all fairness they need to give Copper free treatments now until this is better.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I hate to say this but maybe she should lose her job. She was supposed to be taking care of Copper and he fell off the table and was obviously in distress if not out right pain. Not only should the tech be dismissed (who knows what other animals have been neglected or will be in the future) I would have a big probably with a vet that was unconcerned about my dog falling off the table and being injured. I think it is unforgivable, you are seeing these professionals and paying good money, I don't know if veterinarians take the hypocratic oath but they too "should do no harm".


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am also in tears over it, because he was doing so much better and now is not.

DH would not approve of alternative treatments so I have been paying for this out of my leftover lunch money, birthday money etc that I hoard for Copper. I've been hoarding for years and now I am down at least $600 and back to square 1.

I am leaning towards talking to the vet tech so get her take on the subject. Like I said, I don't have a good feeling that the vet will make good on this anyway.

I will call his ortho vet and get a recommendation for another acunpuncturist if they don't treat him for free. What a bummer and the initial visit is always a bit expensive so not only do I have a hurt dog, I have to find more money if we switch.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

I feel so bad for you and Copper.
I would definitely talk to them and MuddyPaws is right, it was their JOB and DUTY to watch over Copper.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

If the vet knows what happened about the vet tech not watching as carefully as she should, but does not offer to make it better, I don't see how your complaining will get them to treat Copper for free and make him right. I see a lack of professionalism and compassion for Copper. I'm so sorry this happened. I really think if the vet doesn't make this right you might be better off elsewhere. 

I totally understand why you don't want the vet tech to get in trouble, even though they were responsible for the fall. I do not understand why the vet would not offer apologies at the time and assurances that he will make it right. That is totally inexcusable in my opinion.

I had a situation with Barkley and a nurse that was giving him a vaccination. This nurse, relatively new, put the vaccine syringe down on the dirty floor :yuck:, uncapped, to go get something, then picked it up before I could complain and injected Barkley. It was late afternoon and who knows what had been on that floor earlier. I was dumbfounded. A day later a survey was sent to my email about the visit and I was still so upset I mentioned what happened. I got a call from the clinic owner that afternoon with apologies and assurances that would never happen again, that they take cleanliness seriously and want everything to be as sanitary as possible and she would personally mention the incident at the next staff meeting. I asked her not to call the nurse out, but also asked her to note on my file I did not want to deal with that particular nurse in the future. She agreed and everything turned out okay.

I hope Copper will feel better soon and I am so sorry all of your hard earned money has now been for naught. I share your frustration and anger.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

That is horrible and completely uncalled for! I would at the very least call and talk to the office manager and explain it all and see if there isn't something they can do. If not I'd let them know you don't feel comfortable with them any more and ask for all of his records to take elsewhere. Sorry you and Copper had to go through that!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Boy, that's a tough call. They both should have expressed some kind of apology to you. I agree that if the vet doesn't offer some free treatments that you might want to look some place else. Hope Cooper is feeling better soon.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Please dont just let it go. If you are paying for a service for your pet, you trust that the tech and or vet are doing their best for your pet. If you say nothing, not only are you out the monies already spent but your dog is worse off since the last visit. Other patrons who go there are expecting excellent care and are assuming their pets are safe. The vet should know what happen. Maybe the tech just needs a refresher course on safely handling pets, if nothings said nothings learned 
Im so sorry this happened......


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> If the vet knows what happened about the vet tech not watching as carefully as she should, but does not offer to make it better, I don't see how your complaining will get them to treat Copper for free and make him right. I see a lack of professionalism and compassion for Copper. I'm so sorry this happened. I really think if the vet doesn't make this right you might be better off elsewhere.





Dallas Gold said:


> I totally understand why you don't want the vet tech to get in trouble, even though they were responsible for the fall. I do not understand why the vet would not offer apologies at the time and assurances that he will make it right. That is totally inexcusable in my opinion.




I totally agree with Dallas Gold. There is absolutely no excuse for anything that happened in the office that day! The vet tech should have been watching him, the Vet should have been more concerned (btw where has the vet when this happened?), you definately should have at least gotten an apology from the Tech and the Vet. 
If the Tech is that blase about her job, then perhaps maybe it is time for her to move on, I hope Copper is alright, but what about the next dog, she is supposed to be watching! As someone who has worked in the medical field and taken Veterinary courses, this would come under the catergory of GROSS NEGLIGENCE! 
I wouldn't advise calling the Vet Tech, it would serve no purpose but give her a chance to make excuses, but I would sent a letter to the Vet, outlining exactly what happened, what Copper's condition was and has been since the incident, mail it (its always more official and impressive if one takes the time to write and mail an letter) to the Vet or Clinic director, and ask that it be put in the Tech personnel file and a copy in Copper's file - just in case.:--appalled: Obviously neither one has taken the Dealing with Client's and Medical Error Course 101! It is amazing what a simple apology will accomplish!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

cham said:


> I totally agree with Dallas Gold. There is absolutely no excuse for anything that happened in the office that day! The vet tech should have been watching him, the Vet should have been more concerned (btw where has the vet when this happened?), you definately should have at least gotten an apology from the Tech and the Vet.
> If the Tech is that blase about her job, then perhaps maybe it is time for her to move on, I hope Copper is alright, but what about the next dog, she is supposed to be watching! As someone who has worked in the medical field and taken Veterinary courses, this would come under the catergory of GROSS NEGLIGENCE!
> I wouldn't advise calling the Vet Tech, it would serve no purpose but give her a chance to make excuses, but I would sent a letter to the Vet, outlining exactly what happened, what Copper's condition was and has been since the incident, mail it (its always more official and impressive if one takes the time to write and mail an letter) to the Vet or Clinic director, and ask that it be put in the Tech personnel file and a copy in Copper's file - just in case.:--appalled: Obviously neither one has taken the Dealing with Client's and Medical Error Course 101! It is amazing what a simple apology will accomplish!


Excellent advice. I also would include in the letter your expectations for making things right: free treatment until Copper is back where he was, additional staff training, whatever you feel is acceptable.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I'd complain about it. It could have ended worse than it did. 3 years ago my horse could hardly walk and was at the vet's for x-rays. They had tranq'd him so much, he was standing with his head about at his knees. The vet just told me I'd be lucky if he lived for another year and I was devastated. I was holding his head on my hip (supporting him) and had to go sign something. I was holding the end of his lead rope (4 ft away) and some vet tech came up to my horse and WHACKED her hand on his muzzle!! He was too dazed to do much, but I freaked! I rarely lose my temper but I was all over this girl and the vet actually was holding me back. How DARE she hit my horse's muzzle! I'd just heard that I might have to put him down in 12 months...I made a formal complaint to the top people at the vet clinic. Her reasoning was that he had his head so low, she was "worried" he'd fall over. Bullsh*t. I don't think I've ever been that made before in my life...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

The vet and I walked into the room at about the same time. Well, I flew in and went to Copper since I heard the thump from the hall.
She knows he fell off the table and her only comment was that I needed to put him back on the table so she could see which needles fell out.

His left hind was hurting at the time, but he put it back down before the treatment was over. His gait is showing that there was additional damage along his spine at the "divot" about halfway along I think. that is the area that was hurting when I first took him to this vet for alternative treatment.

I think the vet tech was inattentive and thought he would not be a problem since he has always been so calm before. I doubt she will be so cavalier ever again. She was truly upset, but I believe she was afraid to apologize in front of the vet.

I have the same feeling that DallasGold does. I doubt the vet will treat him, but I think I need to try. I did not complain yesterday other than the "expression of surprise" that flew out of my mouth initially. I think I canot print it. I thought and hoped he was okay. Today shows me how wrong I was. I do not and have not had the "warm fuzzies" for this vet, but copper's treatment has truly been helping him so I brushed it aside.

I'll try to get them to treat him for free and make this better and I will also call the ortho vet and get a recommendation for a different vet. If they treat him for free and he gets back to where he was, I'll keep taking him there because his treatment has been so successful, but I'll never leave the room without him again. We'll go pee together.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I appreciate the advice to write a letter, but he is going to need additional treatment ASAP. If not from then from a different accupuncturist.

Now that I know he can be better, I want him better immediately. He looks so miserable today. I've given him his rimadyl again in hopes he will feel better.:crossfing


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

If you haven't already done so, I'd call the vet's office TODAY, even if they're closed and it means you leave a message. I think you want to let them know that you're aware of the apparent damage done to your dog by the fall ASAP. If you wait and call Monday, they can say that he had the weekend to run around and re-injure himself.

I'm not sure how far you'll get with asking for tx until the problem is fixed to where it was b/c that's so subjective and much of how he lives his life on a daily can impact how quickly he heals. BUT - at the very least, I think you should get credit for that treatment and perhaps discounted treatment for a couple visits.

Poor guy. Hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

If a person screws up the job the get fired, don't feel bad about the tech losing a job, this is your boy we are talking about. I would have had a fit. I sincerely hope Copper can recover from this. Your dog has been hurt, stand up for your boy and to hell with a person losing there job or their feelings.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

coppers-mom;122[SIZE=1 said:


> 0572]The vet and I walked into the room at about the same time. Well, I flew in and went to Copper since I heard the thump from the hall.[/SIZE]
> She knows he fell off the table and her only comment was that I needed to put him back on the table so she could see which needles fell out.
> 
> His left hind was hurting at the time, but he put it back down before the treatment was over. His gait is showing that there was additional damage along his spine at the "divot" about halfway along I think. that is the area that was hurting when I first took him to this vet for alternative treatment.
> ...





I doubt they will treat him for free, and I understand the need for quick resolution, but I would call your OrthoVet, get a recommendation for a new vet, then write a letter again explaining the circumstances and exactly why you are leaving their practice, and I would also add you would not recommend their practice because of their carelessness and lack of compassion towards you and Copper! Again you can still ask for a copy to be placed in the respective files. And when you call to ask for his records you can also ask to talk to the vet in person if you wish. 
But in my humble opinion you and Copper deserve better treatment than you got.:no:


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I think, besides wanting your dog brought back to the place he was before the vet tech let him fall off the table, you also need them to (for free) do whatever testing is needed (Xrays or whatever is needed) to determine if he has a fracture somewhere!
Imagine if you took your baby to the pediatrician and the assistant let the baby fall off the examination table. The doctor (I hope) wouldn't just say that that baby needs to be gotten back up on the table so I can finish!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

This is horrendous and there is no excuse for such lack of care and compassion for one of their patients by both the tech and especially the vet!

I think she should lose her job, I would change vets ASAP and get to another acupuncturist as soon as possible. I would write them a letter as suggested and say I want my money back for their negligence and injury to my dog.I would even threaten to sue them for the injury they caused and the treatment he will now need. I am horrified and appalled by this!

I am so sorry this happened to poor Copper and to you. It is intolerable that a vet would do this and be so uncaring!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh Teresa, that's just horrible and there's no excuse for it....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I agree with the poster who suggested you call and leave a message on the vet's voice mail that today (Sat) Copper was hurting from the fall he sustained when the vet tech was watching him and he needs to be examined, x-rayed and treated to make this right. I'm waffling on mentioning in the message about it being for free, but at least get it on the voice mail that Copper was adversly affected by the employee's inattention. Also mention that you intentionally rested Copper (no running, etc) and the condition has not improved. 

If all else fails, I would consider writing a letter of complaint to the Veterinary Discipline/Licensing Board for gross negligence. Even if it doesn't go forward to a hearing and disciplinary action, the vet will hear about it and may, at some point, try to make it right. 

It makes me so sad that Copper is going through this. It isn't right and I'm angry the vet wasn't apologetic and helpful yesterday.

You know, Toby had a one hour long echocardiogram and abdominal sonogram on Thursday and they had 3 clinic employees (one was the vet) on each side of him during the entire exam. I was in there too. When they went to turn him over they took great care in turning him. I just cannot imagine leaving a dog on a treatment table without an employee being there to insure the animal's safety. It just blows my mind this vet was so negligent in his office procedures!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

The vet tech was there. She just sat down and could not grab him before he came off the table.

If I leave it on the voice mail, the vet tech may get fired and I will still not get anything for Copper. She really truly likes him and just didn't realize he would leap off the table since he has always been calm there. I think her shock and horror was sufficient punishment. I just want him back to being pretty good.

He is downstairs sleeping on the AC vent. I think I hear him calling me. Or maybe that is the sound of a chair turning over. the boy requires strict supervision.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I would let the vet know that since he fell, Copper is in pain and has certainly suffered a setback. And that since it was because of a mistake on the part of the clinic, you want to be assured that they _will_ be treating the results of that mistake gratis until he is back to where he was before that. Period. This doesn't cast blame on a specific individual but lets them know that you are in fact holding them responsible.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I guess I'm not a very nice person, but what that vet tech did (or didn't do) resulted in Copper being injured. She was negligent in carrying out her duties, and she needs to face the music. What that music is will be up to the vet, but I certainly don't feel sorry for her. She screwed up, an old dog got hurt, and she needs to be held accountable.


----------



## AbbysMom (Jun 20, 2009)

Personally I dont understand why there is any question here on what to do. If your child was at the doctor and the nurse was suppose to be watching the child and they fell from the table would you ignore it?? The vet needs to be notified, and they should be responisble for any injuries or in treatment that is now needed that might not have been. I know I dont sound very nice but she did not do her job and needs to be held accountable


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh Teresa, I am so sorry to read about this. I've enjoyed reading about how the treatments have helped Copper. I hate that he has been set back like this. I do hope he can get back to an improved gait and lack of pain quickly!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

It seems like a stretch to me to automatically think the tech would be fired over this. She made a mistake. She feels bad. I doubt she'll make the same mistake again. 

Yes, her mistake may cost the practice a little money in discounted treatments, but employers often deal with employee mistakes.

You can even preface in your message that you understand it was a mistake and you know she feels bad and you imagine she won't ever make the same mistake again.... and you don't want to cause unnecessary trouble - but the reality is that your dog is paying for the tech's mistake and you want them to help make it right.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> but the reality is that your dog is paying for the tech's mistake and you want them to help make it right.


 
Perfectly phrased! And if they don't then it's time to move on to find the compassionate care Copper needs.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

OMG....I would have gone off on the tech right then and there......and the regression issue? Time for a private chat with the vet & tech.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

I haven't read everyone's response but it seems to me it's the vet's responsibility to give you free service til your guy starts getting better again. I don't like the response from the fall. Actually, lack of response!!! Good luck. I'd certainly have a talk with the vet and explain how he was hurt in the fall...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How is Copper this morning.. I have been thinking about him.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Deb,
Copper is busy being sleeping in front of the AC vent. He seems to be better, but still not where he was. I did try to massage him last night and he was not willing. He always loved it before so I guess he was hurting more.

I'll just have to see how the day goes. I did give him rimadyl yesterday so maybe that is why he seems to feel better.
Shoot. We cannot go in the woods this weekend and it is sort of cool. Much better than it has been at least.

Hopefully he will feel better as the day progresses.:crossfing

I'll call the vet in the morning. I still haven't decided whether to talk to the vet or vet tech first. The tech's reaction when the vet came around the corner gave me reason to think she might be fired over this. I don't want her fired, I don't want money, I just want him treated for free until he gets better. We shall see.

Pointgold I believe mentioned the vet might think we did something to hurt him this weekend rather than this being from his fall. I think that is a possibility and frankly that would make me look for a new vet if she thinks I would lie about it.

Maybe it will go better than I think and I am obsessing for nothing. I wish it wasn't the weekend so I could have resolved it already.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I definitely wouldn't let it go - I think that way too many people still (even in these economic times) take their jobs for granted and do the bare minimum to get by. This person was clearly not doing their job effectively at the time Copper was hurt, and I have a hard time believing that this would have been the one and only time that would have been the case. I would call and discuss your concerns with the vet - They are definitely valid. Had it been a mistake, I would have thought the tech would have apologized profusely and bent over backwards to let you know how terribly they felt. Sounds like they were pretty ambivalent towards the situation. In my opinion, that type of person doesn't belong in a vet clinic caring for animals. Maybe I'm just crabby this morning, but I'm tired of accepting mediocre performances from people in doing their jobs.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad Cooper is feeling a little bit better. Hopefully as the day goes on he will keep getting better. I still think a call into the vet tomorrow is a good idea. If they don't believe you that his fall is what made him worse then I agree, a new vet would be the answer. Good luck. He is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am happy Copper seems a little better. The things life throws at us sometimes, hope things turn out for the best. FWIW, I would speak to the vet, not the tech. The vet has more pull when it comes to treatments for Copper's fall. Or find out who runs the whole show there and speak to them.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Theresa, you have no control over what the vet does with his employee. But he needs to know what happened and what you expect as far as compensation for your dog's pain/injury that occurred at his hospital!

He may do nothing (since he didn't when he came in the room and saw Copper had fallen. That really makes me sick). or she may lose her job. If she is afraid she may lose her job, maybe this has happened before and she deserves it! I wouldn't want her around my dog! (sorry I am pretty emotional right now)

You are Copper's advocate.. that is what is important.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Debles said:


> You are Copper's advocate.. that is what is important.


So true and I will call. I'll let you know what happens.:crossfing

If he didn't respond sooooo well to this treatment I'd switch vets because of the lack of concern shown, but he does really feel much better normally. I don't have to have the warm fuzzies for the vet as long as he responds so well, but it sure wuold be nice to have both.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I agree with Debles, if the tech was afraid of the vet finding out about her negligence that would seem to point out that she has done something before. But I also take great issue with the vets reaction. She should have checked Copper out and tried to find out where his pain was coming from not just stick more needles in him. 

You are a much nicer person then I am, I would've lost it right then and there. You need to speak with that vet, tell him/her what happened and what you want in return - free treatment until he is back to where he was before "the vet's tech" injured him. Ultimately the vet is responsible for the injury to Copper, his/her employee, his/her office and care.

I hope Copper continues to feel better, poor guy, my heart goes out to him.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm happy Copper seems to be feeling better today and hope he improves.

This whole thread makes me feel so blessed to be at a veterinary practice where patient concerns are taken seriously and changes are made. They are not perfect, no place is, and the times I've brought something up it's never been ignored or brushed aside in a cavalier way, like this vet did to you on Friday. 

Having faith and trust in your vet is so important and if it's not there, I'd move on, if at all possible. I will keep the fingers crossed that once you speak with the vet tomorrow he/she will express concern and try to make things right. :crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

Don't obsess about it and make yourself nervous and anxious.
I'm sure it will go better than you think.
I would just be honest with the vet, the vet tech, about what you think and how you feel. Not only are you speaking out of concern for Copper, but for other dogs this could happen to. She should have been WATCHING over him.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Teresa,
I would talk to the vet and give him your concerns about what happened with your sweet boy. Tell him until Copper walked into the vet he was fine but now is hurt after his vet tech let him fall. Explain what you would like done and if he shows no remose or caring, I thnk you will know what to do. I pray he is upset and will do something for your sweet boy and iwll make him feel better so he can get back to what he was before it happened. The vet tech is responsible and should have something happen to her. She was negligent in her care and may have to pay with her job. I would not want her caring for my pets.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too think I would have to say thing if this had ahppen to one of my dogs. Maybe the tech would not get fired but just written up, which is something that should be done any way. Let us know how you handled this.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I worried about Copper and this a good part of the night. So much for a good night's sleep.

the practice is an hour from me and I'll have to come back home and then go an hour the other way to work so I have decided to go over there. We will be there either when they open or shortly thereafter. If they are going to treat him, I want it done this morning so it will be worth it to be there. I'll call if they open before I get there and I can get signal. Not always possible in these hills.

Worse case Copper will get an early morning drive which he likes anyway.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I sure hope it goes well for you today. We have to be our pet's advocates, and what they did was just plain wrong.
Good luck, will be thinking of you today.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I just called and the vet tech answered the phone so I discussed this with her. The vet is not in today, but he has an appointment for 9:00 tomorrow.

The vet tech said she would pay for his treatment if the vet won't do it for free. I wish they could see him today, but barring that this is the best result IMO. this vet tech is also the only one I want to do his laser treatment. She does a much better job than the other one who obviously does not know how to do it.

I will never leave him there alone again.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, the vet tech stepped up to the plate.
I am truly puzzled, though, that there wasn't some immediate concern/examination of your dog for injury by the vet, or a conversation letting you know there could be injury from the fall and for you to keep an eye and let them know---or at least a call later that day by the vet to inquire.
Very puzzling to me.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hind sight being 20/20 I should have insisted on an exam immediately. That is a lesson learned I hope I never need, but it is a lesson learned.

I'm kind of wondering if she maybe did think I was in the room when he fell. I think we came into the room from different sides immediately, but I might have been at Copper's side when she came in. Still should have examined him and I should have insisted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

Good for you that you called and spoke to the vet tech, and she did the right thing-offering to pay for the treatment if vet won't agree it will be free.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad that the vet tech is going to pay for the treatment if the vet wont do it for free. Dont beat yourself up over what you might have said or done then, you are working to get things done for him now and hopefuly the vet will step up to plate like the tech did. Good luck and give your sweet boy a kiss.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

So glad the vet tech is going to help. You are on the right path now. Good luck.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Good for you! is this the vet tech that let him fall that is paying?

Whether or not they pay for the TX, I would be getting a new vet for the acupuncture and laser tx after that! This vet just turns my stomach by his/her behavior.

I am praying for Copper and that he feels better!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It is the vet tech that let him fall. She is the most knowledgable about laser treatment so she will treat him for that. The vet does the acupuncture.

I will still check with his ortho vet/specialists for a recommendation for another vet. I've never felt really good with this vet so if things don't improve, we will change. that is assuming there is another one near here.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad Copper is going to get a treatment tomorrow and you won't need to pay for it. I'm just so sorry you had to go through this. I'm crossing fingers Copper feels better soon!:crossfing


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Hoping everything goes smoothly for Cooper and you tomorrow. Glad the tech is going to pay for it.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I am just reading this thread now, and feel absolutely heart sick for you guys. You had been making so much progress and I so enjoyed reading your threads about how pleased you were with Cooper's treatments. I am also completely horrified that you had to go through this. Thank goodness as you said the table was not higher, but still!!

I too think you should consider finding another vet clinic as now any trust you had in them is gone, and trust is such an important element when we entrust the care of our beloved pets to another.

I hope that when you meet with the vet tomorrow that they do the right thing and take care of Cooper. I just feel so awful. It's unimaginable...
Good luck tomorrow and take a hard line...you need to ensure they understand the depth of your anger about this situation, you cannot worry about stepping on toes or hurting feelings!

All the best - Kim


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that the vet tech is taking responsibility, but more importantly, how is Copper doing today??


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I agree with Debles and wishing the best for you and Copper. I will be anxious to read your update after the appointment tomorrow. Best of luck.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

His rear end is drooping like a GSD, his right hind is painful in the knee area(and that has been his "good" leg) and his gait is still disjointed although not as bad as Saturday. His tail also is not up at his usual position, but is almost straight down. Poor baby. It is pretty evident he is hurting. Hopefully all will get better tomorrow.:crossfing:crossfing He improved very quickly upon his initial treatments and he was in similar shape although a little better right now.

We did take a long car ride this morning and go to the big creek which has an easy path to the water and he got to get soaking wet before getting back in my car. Little brother Jack went too so my car is a mess. Good thing it is the dog mobile with 303,000+ miles.

We cooked out last night and everybody got to have something. The dogs got chicken wienies cooked on the grill and Copper got a little extra so he knows he is special.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*CoppersMom*

CoppersMom

So glad Copper is getting his treatment tomorrow.
My heart hurts for Copper and you and praying things will get much better. It does take time for our Senior dogs to recuperate and get better.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad Copper got to swim in the creek and had some delicious chicken wienies.

I hope he improves quickly:crossfing


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I just found this. I hope they are able to get him feeling better asap. I'm stunned by your Vet's reaction. Thankfully the tech has stepped up...hopefully your Vet will too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

Praying Copper is doing better!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

How did Copper's appointment go today?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am just seeing this. I hope the appointment today went well and the vet agrees to treat him at no charge until he is back to where he was before the fall!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Looking to see how Copper is doing. I'm so sorry you all are going thru this.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Waiting to see how is after his TX today.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He is better. Maybe even better tomorrow.

they were willing to do the acupuncture for free today only and I had to pay for the laser treatment if I wanted it. He had both since I thought he needed them. Not quite what I think should have been offered, but at least he got treated.

His appt was changed from 9 to 10 and then we didn't get in until 10:30 or a little later. Treatment lasted 1 hour; 30 minutes laser and 30 minutes acupuncture.

I still have issues with this vet, but the treatment definitely helps him. I will get some recommendations from his ortho vet and see if I find one I get along with better.

His next appt is next Tuesday for acupuncture and laser and I am considering seeing if they have an opening Saturday morning since I don't think he needs to wait that long now. Do I think that is because of his fall - yes; will they do it for free or discount - no; am I willing to argue it and chance not having it done - no.

He feels better and that is what counts. He was NOT the calm, laid back boy they had gotten used to seeing today either. He ended up having his acupuncture and laser done on the floor. I actually think that is because he is feeling and moving better and is more back to his true self - ADD and antsy most times.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Glad he's feeling better. Hope it continues. I've never had any luck arguing something like this, but I wish you well. Glad the vet tech stepped up - says something about him/her.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I really like the vet tech and also she really knows how to give a laser treatment. Her expertise and care is obvious. She finds his sore spots and he immediately groans and lies down. the laser treatment today was not as thorough. Experience does count for something.

Cindy - I seem to have no luck arguing anything! Arghhhh. Oh well. Like I said, the most important thing is he is feeling better. Not back 100% today, but much better.

And yes, he did almost manage to get his back side between me and the vet tech holding him and come off that table today.:doh: He thinks he is more able than he is and wants to go plunder!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

I am so glad Copper got his treatments and is feeling better today.
Don't feel bad that you can't argue this-do what is most comfortable for you.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear Cooper is doing better. Hopefully you will find someone that can do the same thing but even better. Sorry they aren't cooperating as well with the payments...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so happy Copper got his treatment today and is doing better. 

FWIW, we have used 3 different acupuncture vets over the years for our dogs. Each and every one treated our dogs on the floor, on a cushy floor mat. None of them thought it advisable to place one of our dogs on the exam tables. Our dogs did great on the floor. Actually, now that I think of it the only times my dogs are put on the exam tables during an exam we are present for are during sonograms or echocardiograms! Our vets always get on the dogs level and it seems to keep them calmer.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I checked online and in the yellow pages today and could not find another possibility for acupuncture in the area.

I'll try to get by his specialist's tomorrow. You have to leave a message and they get back to you. Ooops- DH still doesn't know what my lunch money is being spent for so that is not a viable option.

I am hoping to get him a treatment Saturday morning. I need to take a horse to the vet's for shots, but I'll put that off a week if he can go. The shots are just annual vacs so no immediate concern. Copper does need another treatment. He is better, but walking wrong today. His spirits are good though! We shall spend some quality TV time tonight. I now watch TV so much more than ever before.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Toby also has not been on a table, only on a soft cushy mat on the floor for his treatments.
I hope my sweet Copper gets better soon. Toby wants him to feel well, too.
Are you in the path of the storm??


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So glad Copper is feeling better. I too would put my dog above any problems with the vet, if that's the only place for the TX.
I am sorry there is no where else though.

I would like to have acupuncture for Selka also but the two tX we are doing plus all the meds are costing alot. I may ask our vet if he knows of anyone here doing the acu.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Glad to hear Copper is doing better and I really hope you can find a vet that you can build a relationship with, it is so hard dealing with a vet you do trust.

The last time either of my dogs was on a table for an exam (other then Kirby's cardio exam) I could still pick them up - puppies. My vet gets right on the floor with them too, in fact last time at the vet's Darby (Mr. ADHD) had me, the vet and two techs on the floor with him - it was just to look into his eye. :doh:


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Toby also has not been on a table, only on a soft cushy mat on the floor for his treatments.
> I hope my sweet Copper gets better soon. Toby wants him to feel well, too.
> Are you in the path of the storm??


 
Hailey hasn't been on a table since she was a puppy,(other than surgery) and obviously Raine and Mitchell haven't been either. Dr Dan and all the Pet Nurses get right down on the floor with them...
I assume Copper needs the table for his tx?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My regular vet puts Copper on a table, but it is on the floor and a button lifts it to waist height. It is against the wall and also has a back so only 3 sides are open and there is a tie at the collar. Copper seems to like that table just fine. Jumps right on, goes up part way and gets a drink out of the sink and then continues to waist height. I never thought about this being a problem before. The table at the acupuncturist's is low and open on all sides so it is hard to keep him on if he does not want to be there. I think he will be on the floor from now on, but no cushy mat. Just linoleum.

We must deal with it I guess. I went by his specialists' office and this is the only acupuncturist in the area. I can pick him up and put him wherever he needs to be since he is down to a svelte 63 pounds. It's a good thing I throw haybales around to keep my strength up.

They are probably not going to be open saturday since they currently have no appointments. I have a dentist appointment next Tuesday so that doesn't work. He now has a laser appointment for Wednesday morning (no acupuncture since the vet won't be there) and an ortho check up Wednesday afternoon. He will love running from vet to vet on Wednesday. he is truly a social butterfly and thinks exams are great.

Hopefully this is just a temporary setback and he will be doing even better soon.:doh:

He's happy, eating well and in good spirits. I'm going to post a thread in chit chat about his latest attempt at fine dining.:doh::yuck:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

We are way out of the path of Earl. We sure could have used some of the rain he will be bringing, but not rest.

I was on vacation last week and at the beach in NC. I hope he doesn't do too much damage down that way.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Just reading this. Maybe you can bring a dog bed or a bathmat to your appointments if they are not going to supply one. Bathmat is good because it is non-slip. Best of luck.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coppers Mom*

Coppers Mom

I am so glad you are way out of Earl's Path.
Happy to hear that Copper is eating and all.
You must be a very strong lady to lift 63 lbs. - I could never do that, but then I don't lift bales of hay!
Have a cuddly time watching TV with Copper.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

So things have been switched around once again.

Copper is going to get an acupuncture and laser treatment on Saturday morning. They think they will be open after all. they will call if that changes. I'm sure he will feel much better after that and we will be able to enjoy our weekend more.

I have to work Monday, dentist + work Tuesday and if Copper needs it he gets a laser treatment on Wed. morning and he is scheduled for an orthopedic workup with his ortho vet/surgeon Wed. afternoon to see how much he has improved and where his major problems still are. His last ortho workup was about 6 weeks ago and is what made me try acupuncture so I am very interested in what his ortho vet thinks.

karen - I guess I don't look like I should lift him. The vet / vet techs are always offering to help, but I just tell them I am used to picking him up and he is comfortable with that and doesnt' struggle. He can't get in or out of the SUV or truck by himself anymore so I lift him around frequently. 
The 1997 camry dog mobile is our favorite method of transportation anyway.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Glad he's feeling better. I hadn't checked in for a few days. Someone suggested you bring along a mat for him to lie on. That sounds like a good idea to me too. A folded blanket might work too, since he'll be lying on the floor...plus he'll have scents from home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

TERESA

I am so glad you can lift Copper and I'm sure he feels so secure with you.
1997 Camry-they are wonderful.
I have a 1999 Corolla and Ken had a 1998 Camry and Ken just got a 2009 Venza.


----------



## Chloe Braun (Aug 21, 2010)

this is tough, but you at least have to talk to the vet... so that they will be careful with other patients and what happened to your dog won't happen again to other dogs. ask the vet not to fire the tech and that's the last thing you'd want to happen. but you have to say something or this will haunt you for days.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Copper*

How is Copper doing today?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He's better and his spirits are good as usual. His body just can't quite keep up anymore.

He is having a full treatment in the morning and that will help a lot. I'll pee before his treatment and not drink so much on the way there. When he is on the floor for treatment, his head is in my lap and he seems quite comfortable. It does make many needles fall out though.

If he is feeling good and walking well I am planning on a little hike behind the house Sunday morning. We haven't been able to go for a few months and there is still a chance he would find a turtle to love on. he carries them around and loves to roll on them.:doh: He doesn't hurt them though so it is allowed. It is slightly possible that they are mentally scarred for life after that episode. They probably tell all the other turtles they have been abducted by aliens.

We will be on the lookout for snakes though.:uhoh:


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> If he is feeling good and walking well I am planning on a little hike behind the house Sunday morning. We haven't been able to go for a few months and there is still a chance he would find a turtle to love on. he carries them around and loves to roll on them.:doh: He doesn't hurt them though so it is allowed. It is slightly possible that they are mentally scarred for life after that episode. They probably tell all the other turtles they have been abducted by aliens.


ROFLMAO...   Too funny!!

So happy to hear Copper is feeling better today.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> If he is feeling good and walking well I am planning on a little hike behind the house Sunday morning. We haven't been able to go for a few months and there is still a chance he would find a turtle to love on. he carries them around and loves to roll on them.:doh: He doesn't hurt them though so it is allowed. It is slightly possible that they are mentally scarred for life after that episode. They probably tell all the other turtles they have been abducted by aliens.
> 
> We will be on the lookout for snakes though.:uhoh:


 -scarred for life- :roflmao:-Thanks for the laugh! I wonder myself what the fish and turtles say once captured and released by the Tucker man 

Mostly garter snakes around here, Tucker always liked to chase those moving sticks.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I just wanted to mention that the vet who does my pup's acupuncture treatments has a nice cushy mat on the floor. The vet sits on the mat with Baylee to insert the needles, then the tech remains on the floor with her until the treatments are completed. That might be the way to avoid another fall.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Copper*

Just checking in on Copper. Hope he is doing better!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

also just checking in, thinking about you guys and wondering how Copper is doing??


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Copper*

Checking in on Copper.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I haven't posted because he is not doing well and it just makes me so sad.

He is falling down, his head is tilted and his hips and shoulders are giving out. He is on prednisone now. 15 mgs 2X a day ofr 1 week, 15mgs 1X a day for the next week and then 15mgs 1X a day every other day and see how he does.

He is going to the ortho vet Wednesday.

He had acupuncture and laser Saturday morning and seemed to be doing well. By Saturday afternoon he could barely walk. Maybe a little better today, but not good.

He's happy and eating well. I just hope he gets over this and we have more good time. I am starting to lose hope though. I think there might not be a magic bullet after all.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh Teresa, I am so very sorry. Poor Copper and poor you. I am praying for dear Copper. Maybe he is just having a bad few days.. hope the ortho vet has some answers for you.

It is so painful to watch them struggle or be in pain. Sending you strength.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

I am so sorry to hear about Copper. Hopefully the prednisone will help him.
I DEFINITELY will be praying very hard for Copper.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Could it be vestibular syndrome? I hope he does OK on the Pred w/o side effects. My girl panted like crazy on that stuff and I hated to see it.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He had VS last September and this does not look the same, but it might be. He recovered from that in 48 -72 hours and he has been having balance issues since his fall 1.5 weeks ago.

His ortho vet is at the specialists' office so I can hopefully get him checked by his internal specialist Wednesday too if need be.

He is also on antibiotics, but maybe not strong enough if this is an inner ear infection. Just too many variables.

I can only hope he feels better when I get home tonight.:crossfing He might. He has overcome so many obstacles in his life and maybe he will overcome this one too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

TERESA

Praying it is Vestibular Syndrome. My heart and prayers are with you and Copper.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> Just too many variables.
> 
> I can only hope he feels better when I get home tonight.:crossfing He might. He has overcome so many obstacles in his life and maybe he will overcome this one too.


I know exactly what you mean! So many variables and overcoming so many health challenges with my boy too. I hope he feels better:crossfing


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh Teresa, I'm so sorry to hear he's not doing well. I'll bet it's from his fall. Please be patient and give him some time to heal up, these old guys just don't heal up very fast. 
I pray tomorrow will be a better day for him.
Hugs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

Praying for Copper and you.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Prayers and good thoughts for Cooper...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just stopping by to see how Copper is doing today, and to send some good thoughts your way


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He seems better. Still a little shaky. His head tilt is better maybe? It is so hard to tell. He does seem to be holding his balance better. He so wanted to come with me today, but I had to go to the dentist and then come to work. Why can't I win the lottery and spend all my time with my animals?

I have a laser treatment scheduled in the morning and a visit to the ortho vet tomorrow. No acupuncture since he is on prednisone (thanks, DallasGold) I hope we find a way to make him feel better.:crossfing

He's a little itchy and maybe smells yeasty which is a sign of his skin infection flaring up. I was going to wash him tomorrow, but I think I'll wait and see if the vet thinks he has a skin infection coming up.

All else aside, he is happy and eating like a champ. I need to be glad for the good things.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Yay! Glad Cooper is feeling a little bit better. On day at a time. Hoping for more good news tomorrow.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coppers Mom*

Coppers Mom

Glad Copper is doing a little better and eating like a champ!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He had a laser treatment this morning on his shoulders, stifles and all along his spine. I've scheduled another for in the morning and Friday morning. He had 3 in a row when we first went here and it helped a lot so I am hoping this does too.
He goes to the ortho vet for an evaluation this afternoon. Luckily he thinks the going to the vet is GReat so he is happy.
On a side note, I took baby brother Jack (4 yr bassettX) today and Copper was much calmer. I know Jack is extremely attached to Copper, but it has always seemed as if Copper just tolerates Jack. I may have been wrong in that assessment. They prefer Jack does not come, but if Copper wants him to come then he will.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I have always found dogs are more comfortable when they have their fellow brethren around. Glad Copper is doing better.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Copper would be disappointed to think that he is a fellow brethren to Jack, because I am pretty sure Copper thinks Jack is just a dog.

Copper slept soundly after wer got back today. He has not been sleeping well again. He just went out for a break and is walking better. Still odd, but better. He does okay and then he just sort of tilts over to his left and sometimes falls if I am not there to catch him. I'm hoping the ortho vet can tell what is wrong.

We will go by an office that welcomes the boys and get some loving, then to the vet and then to PetSmart if Copper is still walking okay. He loves attention. 

He does smell yeasty, but no bath since I want the vet to be able to smell him and see if it is skin infection coming up. As weird as that sounds, they knew as soon as they smelled him back in November and my regular vet had not figured it out in 4 trips that month.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sending prayers for Copper.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I may have missed something but is Copper holding his head sideways? That sounds like an episode of spondylitis/spondolosis--that happened to Barkley. The answer was prednisone and rest and it healed up. We stopped the prednisone after he pushed a 45 pound (full) Vittle Vault from the back of the house to the front (audio caught on tape!), definitely NOT what the vet meant by "rest"....

I hope you get some answers today and I hope Copper feels much better soon!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He is holding his head sideways and does have spondylosis. It does not look like vestibular syndrome, but the head is tilted similarly.

Would this have flared up due to his fall?

He started back on prednisone Saturday. 15 mgs 2X a day for 7 days, 15mgs 1X a day for the next 7 and then 15mg 1X every other day for another week.

How quickly did Barkley respond? How fragile we are -hope blooms.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Copper*

Just checking in on sweet Copper and you, Teresa.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Copper seems better, but still not real good. When I came home from work last night, it was so evident he was in pain. He was crouched down in his back end.

I think, hope and pray he is better this evening. Maybe I am expecting too quick of a turnaround for hime. He has always come back sooooo quickly from everything. His splenectomy and stomach tumor removal barely slowed him down, he was trail riding again in 2.5 weeks. His almost deathly bout of pancreatitis stopped him for a week and a half, one week of which was in the hospital.

He is a very, very strong willed little boy. I have to just hope the prednisone gives him the ability to recover from this.:crossfing Barb (Hotel4dogs) told me to give him time and that is what I have to do.

I hear him looking for me downstairs so I have to go give him a cuddle and kiss.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Teresa,
Did they ever accept more responsibility after the fall than just giving him one free treatment?
It certainly sounds as if the fall is why his health has been deteriorating recently.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

Give Copper a hug and kiss for me, too!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It takes a long time to heal up after an injury in an older dog. Please just give him some time, don't get discouraged! I'd say give him extra love, but I know I don't need to tell you that


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Setbacks are tough. I have dealt withe the arthritis issue with Tucker for 8 months and have had quite a few. They do take longer to recover the older they get, that's for sure. Tucker used to bounce right back from stuff in his younger days. I truly hope Copper is better soon, I feel your pain.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> I hear him looking for me downstairs so I have to go give him a cuddle and kiss.


Give him a hug and kiss for me too. We're all pulling for you Copper.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Copper*

Teresa

Checking in on you and Copper.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how is Copper today??? Is he getting slowly better and better? Been thinking about you guys and sending hugs and kisses on his sweet nose....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

Checking in on Copper and you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

So worried-haven't heard anything about Copper.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry to not have been able to update.

Copper is noticeably better. I got serious about his massage and heating pad treatments again a couple of days ago. He was not crouching down in back yesterday or this morning.: I massage him and use the heating pad at a different area at the same time and I do it for at least 30 minutes - closer to an hour last night.

He got a medicated bath yesterday and he felt sooooo good he was wanting to hop up the stairs to the back porch and run down the hill to the front yard. I try to keep him calm, but am so glad he is feeling better. He is taking amoxicillin for the skin infection and an ear infection. It has been a couple of days now on that and that might be part of what is making him so happy.

My mother and sister came to visit Saturday and have been taking all of my time. Up and out early and home quite late. I'm worn out and tired today and they are on their way home. I love them, but I am ready to have home to myself too an spend more time with my animals.
Oh wait - is that the phone?????? Yes. Baby brother is coming for a few nights starting tonight and will go home and get my MIL later this week to stay a few weeks. It looks like I should probably take the SAM-e that didn't work for copper.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

doing the happy dance!!! I'm soooo glad to hear he's doing better!!! Made my day!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What great news that Copper is feeling so much better! Now you need to find a remedy to keep the relatives away!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

I am so relieved and HAPPY to read that Copper is better.

Sounds like you have a houseful of people like we did in August-it was alot of fun getting to see all of my Hubby's relatives, but it was EXHAUSTING!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

So the MIL is coming to visit? Hmmm. I'll be sending you prayers of strength and patience...

Give Copper a big old kiss from his Dallas fans! You are such a good mom to massage and heat his aching joints!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm happy Copper is doing better! Hope he has a good day today as well and keeps improving!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

Just checking in on Copper.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He is back to where he was before his fall.: By this evening he will probably be a little crouched down in the back, but another session of massage and heating pad and he is fine. Big, big hooray.

His coat looks and feels great so his skin infection seems to be back under control.:

The boil on his head is looking much better. I put a horse medicine on it (Wonder dust) to try to keep Jack from licking it (he likes to mother Copper). Jack has been willing to lick through everything else I have tried including apple bitter and no chew spray, but he doesn't like Wonder Dust. It has mostly stopped leaking fluid and blood and is much smaller. Wonder dust is used to clear up Proud flesh on a horse. Proud flesh is tissue around a wound that has started growing excessively and is very vascular. I never thought about it reducing the size and inflammation on Copper's boil, but it is.: (just two smilies since it is still there)

Still a few problems, but looking up for sure. I guess I can put up with more company if my boy is better. Soon it will be fall and time for glorious leaves....... more company.:doh:


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Fantastic news! So happy Copper is doing so well  Glad you found the wonder dust keeps Jack's tongue at bay.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Copper*

Teresa

Happy for Copper and you!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

As predicted he is crouched down in the back, but it is time to go downstairs and watch TV while massaging and using the heating pad. It's helping a lot, but I wish we could get back to "no more pain". I don't know if we can get there, but he is happy and eating very well. The prednisone probably helps with that, but he has always had a hearty appetite.

He found the lambskin the cats sleep on and shredded part and probably ate a cottonball worth before I figured out he was up to something this afternoon. I took it away and hid it, then I took a shower. That gave him more unsupervised time so he dragged the deerskin off the couch and was happily gnawing on it when I got out of the shower. He is definitely feeling more like himself.:doh:

I fixed the dog mobile so to celebrate we went to Arby's and we each got (me, copper and Jack) a Jr. Arby roast beef. One bite for Jack, one for Copper then one for me. I think I got the lesser amount.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wonder Dust....do you get it at a feed store? Toby has a hot spot and I'm trying everything to keep him from licking a bootie I put over it for overnight when I'm sleeping. The big disadvantage of living in a big city is there are no feed stores within 30 miles of here (yep, Dallas, home of the Cowboys...).

Good for Copper doing so much better, but sorry he's hunched right now.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Hooray that Copper is feeling good enough to be naughty You are an excellent dog mom, Teresa. Tell that boy to lay off the non-food items to snack on! And please kiss him right on his head, which is thankfully healing due to your great mom skills!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hearing that Copper is doing better brought happy tears and a big smile to me! Made my day!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

Checking in on Copper.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Yesterday and this morning were bad. Copper is having a lot of trouble keeping his balance and I am not sure if it is muscle related, neurological or due to the prednisone. He is walking like a drunk again and falls down too.

I have started weaning him off the prednisone in hopes of getting him ready for an acupuncture treatment next week. I'll have to call and see how long he has to be off the pred before the acupuncture works. He is on 5 mg 2X a day right now. 

He has aged so much so quickly. It is just not fair. He is eating and happy though. I am glad for that.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh Teresa, I'm sorry to hear that. Hopefully he just "overdid it" (happens to Toby) and will have a better day tomorrow with some rest today.




coppers-mom said:


> Yesterday and this morning were bad. Copper is having a lot of trouble keeping his balance and I am not sure if it is muscle related, neurological or due to the prednisone. He is walking like a drunk again and falls down too.
> 
> I have started weaning him off the prednisone in hopes of getting him ready for an acupuncture treatment next week. I'll have to call and see how long he has to be off the pred before the acupuncture works. He is on 5 mg 2X a day right now.
> 
> He has aged so much so quickly. It is just not fair. He is eating and happy though. I am glad for that.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Teresa, know that I am keeping Copper in my thoughts. I'm sorry he's having a hard time. It is so hard when you can see them age. Extra hugs to the sweet boy for me. Let us know how he's doing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

I am praying for Copper and you.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry that Copper is having a rough patch. Do you have a sling to help him keep his balance? If not, an old sweatshirt will do, tying the sleeves together to use as a handle for you to hold. Fingers crossed that he's more himself tomorrow and in the days to come....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Teresa, sending prayers for Copper, dear boy.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Thinking of you and Copper . . .


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

Praying for Copper and you!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just checking in to see how Copper is doing this morning???


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Checking in on Copper , hope today is better:crossfing he is a beautiful boy. If you were closer I would offer you Tucker's wagon to get Copper back to his favorite places, like the creek that you guys like to go fishing in.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sorry that I haven't checked back more often. Hopefully weaning off the prednisone helps get his balance back. 
Hope today is a better day.
Eating and happy is good.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

Praying Copper is doing better.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about Copper. I hope he gets better very soon. Prayers are being said for you two!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I know you have company over but we need a update. Worried about your Copper boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

Praying for you and Copper.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm sorry I've been unable to update and so sorry for the main reason. Copper has had a stroke. He went to one vet yesterday and anther today and they both agree.
I was hoping for VS since he has beaten that before.
He is back up to 15mgs of pred 2X a day and multiple supplements to see if he can recover. His dx is unsure at this time.
He had a laser treatment this morning and is almost exuberant within his poor fragile body.
I left him inside with my MIL this morning while I went to feed the horses. Not something I will do again. His Mommy senses kicked in as soon as I left and he started trying to find me. Fell head over a$$ on the tile floor. The good news is - the huge lump on his head got busted and it also seems to be a boil. It had been diagnosed as an adenoma?????? I cleaned up the mess, gave him kisses from everybody and took him off the the vet which he loved as usual.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh my Teresa, you have really been through a lot lately. My heart goes out to you and Copper.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> Checking in on Copper , hope today is better:crossfing he is a beautiful boy. If you were closer I would offer you Tucker's wagon to get Copper back to his favorite places, like the creek that you guys like to go fishing in.


Steve,
That is truly so sweet, but it is honestly all I can do to pick Copper up and move him around a little ways. I was so amazed at you being able to pull Tucker so far - even over the logs.

I can drive close enough to the creek to carry him the rest of the way if needed and I will do that this weekend. You showed me it can be done.:smooch:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh yeah. One reason I haven't been online is that I left work on Monday sick, sick, sick and haven't been back yet. Sinus and ear infection along with a cold.
I'd have trouble carrying a wiener dog right now.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Ah, geez, I know I haven't posted here, but I've been checking in to see how Copper was doing since falling but now to see this...Oh so very very very sorry to read that he is going through such a tough time.  I know that you are too.... I so very much hope that his exhuberant spirit gets him through this! I know of an older dog who had a stroke and recovered. I am praying that soon I will be able to say I know of 2 dogs that had strokes and recovered. Sending you love!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh Teresa, all I can do is send prayers, hugs, and good thoughts.
Also, strokes in dogs aren't like they are in people, and dogs usually recover completely. Will pray that's the case for Copper. Give the sweet boy some extra loving from me and a big WOOF from Toby.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> oh Teresa, all I can do is send prayers, hugs, and good thoughts.
> Also, strokes in dogs aren't like they are in people, and dogs usually recover completely. Will pray that's the case for Copper. Give the sweet boy some extra loving from me and a big WOOF from Toby.


Thanks Barb. That gives me straw to grasp.
My poor boy has overcome so much in the time I have had him.
It will be 6 years October 6.
I'm going to go downstairs and give him some of the loving right now.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Copper, and that you are sick, too. Sending healing vibes to you both from New Mexico.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Teresa, I'm so sorry to hear of Copper's stroke and your sinus infection. Healing thoughts are coming from our house to yours. Please give Copper a big hug from his Aunt in Texas and kiss his feet and head.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

they all say the chances for complete recovery are very good! BTW, the last one discusses the use of prednisone, you might want to read it.
Hugs


Stroke recovery for dogs - about, symptoms, how you can help and more | StrokeRecovery.com

Dog Stroke Symptoms Examined

ECI's Blog: Canine Stroke


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

I am so sorry you have been so sick and so sorry to hear of Copper's stroke.
Will be praying for you both.

Be sure to read Hotelfordogs post-she said there is hope.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Copper is doing some better this morning. I've read up on stroke and also vestibular syndrome and I still don't know if I or the vets know which this truly is.

I could not find any information on treatment for stroke. they mostly recommend time and rest. We can do that.
VS is treated with antibiotics which he is on and I don't recall if they gave him prednisone for that.

According to one article hotel4dogs posted, prednisone is contraindicated for stroke. Aughh!!!! I wish I had called his internal specialist yesterday and had her see him.

It is hard enough dealing with my darling being sick, but being so helpless and unsure how to best proceed is so tough.

He is still his happy self and is quite pleased to eat anything at all. Preferrably more, more, more. The holistic vet said the prednisone can predispose him to another bout of pancreatitis so I must be very careful about what he eats.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coppers-Mom*

Coppers Mom

Glad that Copper is still happy, that is the main thing.
My prayers will continue for Copper and you.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Teresa, I am so sorry to read that Copper has had a stroke. Hopefully with rest he will get better. Sending lots of healing love to you both!


----------

